# Ambient Electronica



## MarijuanaCO (Jan 17, 2010)

I've really started listening to a lot of ambient music lately... fascinated with Cell.

Anyone else into the electronica stuff? If so what other artists do you like?


----------



## ford442 (Jan 17, 2010)

My music is mostly chill-out/ambient - come by my site for some free tracks..! 
I like things like The Orb, Boards of Canada, Orbital, BT...


----------



## growwwww (Jan 17, 2010)

Yup, beautiful stuff, Check out IDM,

Ill post some vids of some random artists that come to mind at the moment, ill update later, really worth checking out.

[youtube]410YwEuJKdc[/youtube]

[youtube]EFlancxpH9M[/youtube]

[youtube]nYJDLjhm4FE[/youtube]

[youtube]tBnUfN9c3r0[/youtube]

ive got more thats kinda just off the top of my head, cell are wicked yea!


----------



## TheMightyS (Jan 17, 2010)

Boards of canada are beautiful. Amon Tobin aswell, telepopmusik  Enjoy.


----------



## M3420 (Jan 18, 2010)

BT
Lights Out Asia
Carbon Based Lifeforms


----------



## Mcgician (Jan 18, 2010)

Tangerine Dream, Brian Eno, FSOL, Aphex Twin, etc. Anyhow, I'm a huge fan of progressive trance, dubstep, house, techno, and most of the inbetweens. lol


----------



## Nextron (Sep 15, 2010)

Definitely Boards of Canada, great stuff.
I'll have to say Left Side Drive is one of my favorites from Boards of Canada.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0tbuZgjqJc


----------



## Carboniferous C6 (Sep 21, 2010)

Check out Steve Roach, Karunesh, Harold Budd, Gotan Project, Mark Isham, Phil Thornton, Coldcut, even some Squarepusher, definately FSOL, Eno, Aphex Twin and BOC as stated above.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 21, 2010)

[youtube]fAuQFgClvyQ[/youtube]
[youtube]VZYcrdtmw04[/youtube]
a couple for now i ill stick some more up later


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 21, 2010)

Massive attack!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 21, 2010)

[youtube]dyvlf9v0s8A[/youtube]
[youtube]zrxwD9KxVJo[/youtube]
[youtube]35xgXSyP2Dg[/youtube]

this is fav ambient album atm cant find the better tracks on youtube tho (free download) http://hispanodelicius.blogspot.com/2010/03/va-little-pieces-of-infinity-hdr004.html
[youtube]6tedpIlAm7U[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 21, 2010)

[youtube]IkJECGaJrVo&NR[/youtube]
[youtube]RpXRT4fjG-4[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 21, 2010)

[youtube]P8rvwQghmwY[/youtube]

sorry i keep remembering more beauties


----------



## 2d9s (Sep 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;hMXaE9NtQgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMXaE9NtQgg[/video]

[video=youtube;B9kPIp4MtX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9kPIp4MtX0[/video]

[video=youtube;Qj_rkkFdW7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj_rkkFdW7M[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 23, 2010)

[youtube]8Q0V2RFRpaU[/youtube]


----------



## KindOfBlue (Sep 26, 2010)

http://gawker.com/5614579/how-to-make-justin-bieber-sound-incredible-slow-him-down-800-percent


----------



## 2d9s (Sep 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;fd15VfDmAHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd15VfDmAHU[/video]


----------



## Michael764 (Sep 26, 2010)

[video]video=youtube;jyED8wlZDsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyED8wlZDsM[/video][/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 27, 2010)

[youtube]ybs6srvOJvc[/youtube]
[youtube]bKjx5_qFYF8[/youtube]


----------

